# Would some one please review the forum recon



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

it would be really helpful,their is really no reviews for tis board and i would like to know more. the more thurough the better.
or if someone could give me a link to a review
THANK YOU in advance


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

here ya go man. 


Forum Recon Snowboard - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

check out backcountry.com

that and dogfunk are owned by the same company and there 100000% legit probably the best company on the internet. but im not sure they share the reviews from site to site so check there for possibly some more, or different reviews on backcountry.com

and also backcountryoutlet.com has had a recon from last year up for awhile. dont know if your interested in that but check out that site also. i think it was at about 180. 

however if its from last year it was constructed before the forum buyout by burton. so the tech on last years recon, as opposed to this years recon, is very dfferent. 

07-08 Recon= Forum Tech

08-09 Recon= Forum+Burton Tech.

keep that in mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Im riding the 08/09 recon right now and it rides like a beaut. I do mostly freeriding and will be picking up park soon enough but I find that the board is not too flexy and not too stiff so its got a nice pop to it. It is supposed to be an all mountain board so if thats the kind of riding you do, id definitely recommend this board.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just ordered this board, Ill post as soon as I get out


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you guys alot, im not a big fan of burton products but i heard this is a good board, it can only be better than the board i have now, it is a oxygen globe that i got for 50 bucks maybe some of u guys have head of it, and boarder 3 im looking forward to that review


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

no problem man

I should be out this friday (hopefully) and ill post what I think of it over the weekend. I have heard nothing but good reviews on it so far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

thats cool, i just got back from atitash and riding on my board sucks so i rly need a new one


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

finally got out riding today.

Keep this in mind...this is my first time riding a board that was non-rental. Ive been riding for 3 years and finally got my own board. I was also riding the wide version. 

I thought the board overall was pretty nice. it handled pretty good on normal runs. It was very icy conditions today and i didnt have a problem. I thoght the board also had great pop compared to the rental boards i have ridden. I really thought the board was pretty sweet. Ovbiosly ther will always be a better and more expensive board..but for the price i thoght it was pretty good.


----------

